# Dedicated to my Specktraettes!



## NicksWifey (Oct 15, 2008)

Hey everyone! I finally felt up to doing a full face of makeup today and was inspired to use items from some of the very sweet Specktra ladies who were kind enough to send me a MAC box of goodies last week! I was bummed out earlier, my DR told me I have to sport my bandages for another 2 weeks, so they're debuting in the below pics! I'd like to thank everyone on here who has been so sweet and thoughtful during my thyroid surgeries & cancer diagnosis. I couldn't get through it without y'alls support! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 This FOTD is dedicated to all of my Specktraettes. Thanks for looking! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*All MAC unless specified otherwise*

*Face:*
SFF-NC35
SMC-NW20
MSFN-Medium Dark
Gingerly blush

*Eyes:*
Ulta e/s base
Painterly p/p
Constructivist p/p
Mulch e/s (all over lid)
Fig. 1 e/s (in outer V & crease & lower lashline & waterline)
Ricepaper e/s (on browbone for highlight)
Blacktrack f/l (upper lashline)
Smashbox Layer lash primer
CG Lash Blast

*Lips:*
Subculture l/p
Modesty cremesheen l/s

*Pics:*






























​


----------



## SkylarV217 (Oct 15, 2008)

That looks amazing, and that deep purple shirt compliments you so well =D. You are simply beautiful.


----------



## Hilly (Oct 15, 2008)

This is your best FOTD ever!!! Wow you did good girl!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 15, 2008)

You look so beautiful!! I am so happy to see you posting!! Your eyes look stunning!!


----------



## Ms. Z (Oct 15, 2008)

You look fabulous!​I wish you a speedy recovery!​


----------



## k.a.t (Oct 15, 2008)

Love this on you! and your liner is perfection..


----------



## MACLovin (Oct 15, 2008)

You look SO beautiful! those colors suit you perfectly. You're gorgeous, sporting surgical tape and all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I wish you a continued recovery and hope you are back to 100% soon! 

Mucho love!!


----------



## Penn (Oct 15, 2008)

you look beautiful! i love your eyes and lips. i wish you a speedy recovery and it's great to see your fotds again


----------



## rbella (Oct 15, 2008)

You look so gorgeous, Britt!  Seriously, I cannot believe how quickly you are recovering and just how beautiful you look so recently after a surgery.  You are a stunner and the makeup looks great!!!


----------



## Claire84 (Oct 15, 2008)

So glad to see you posting an FOTD and looking so well!  You look really beautiful here!


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 15, 2008)

I'm so happy you posted an FOTD it made my day!!!


----------



## Susanne (Oct 15, 2008)

You look beautiful! I am glad you are fine


----------



## nunu (Oct 15, 2008)

beautiful look! I am so glad you posted a fotd


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Oct 15, 2008)

beautiful eye look. I'm so glad everything went well and hope you recover very soon


----------



## MACATTAK (Oct 15, 2008)

You look so pretty & happy!!  I'm so happy to see a post from you!  Take care


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Oct 15, 2008)

You look absolutely stunning! Best wishes for a speedy recovery


----------



## FiestyFemme (Oct 15, 2008)

This is a great look for you... seems a little different from your usual FOTDs, but I really like it. It makes your eyes pop. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good luck in your recovery!


----------



## chrissyclass (Oct 15, 2008)

You look super hott! Glad to see your alright!


----------



## rolocakes (Oct 15, 2008)

you looks great!


----------



## malteze_bubbleg (Oct 15, 2008)

you have very beautiful eyes....they look turqoise!!!!beautiful


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Oct 15, 2008)

You look so gorgeous!


----------



## vocaltest (Oct 15, 2008)

you look absolutely stunning, i have to try this!! i hope you recover soon sweety 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 xxxxxx


----------



## Heiaken (Oct 15, 2008)

Fig. 1 looks stunning on you! Glad to hear your doing better too


----------



## couturesista (Oct 15, 2008)

You look smashing, happy to see ur beautiful face!


----------



## Nemo (Oct 15, 2008)

Wow, you look amazing! I am happy you are doing well. Keep it up and post some more beautiful pics of yourself!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 15, 2008)

This is such a great look. You look so glowy and stunning! All the best for your recovery. I am still new here so I had no idea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It is impressing how you look in this FOTD after a surgery like that


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Oct 15, 2008)

You look lovely, as always. You should wear purples more often


----------



## blindpassion (Oct 15, 2008)

you look beautiful! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Im glad you're doing well
<3


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 15, 2008)

I am so glad to see this Britt!  You look absolutely fantastic.

You are amazing!

Here's to you


----------



## jennifer. (Oct 15, 2008)

this is really pretty and i *love *the eyeliner!


----------



## TamiChoi (Oct 15, 2008)

you're so pretty! love the eyes!


----------



## dizzygoo82 (Oct 15, 2008)

gorgeous!!!  i'm glad youre doing well


----------



## sixparty (Oct 15, 2008)

You look amazing! Please get well soon!


----------



## laperle (Oct 15, 2008)

one of my favorite look from you and i'm glad to see you're ok and radiant.


----------



## MzEmo (Oct 15, 2008)

work that makeup girl. im so happy that your doing fine now. cant wait to see more fotds.


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Oct 15, 2008)

You look AWESOME!!! I am soooooooooo Happy you're back posting...We all missed you!!!


----------



## elmo1026 (Oct 15, 2008)

OMG HON,

you look amazing. I am so happy you feel better. Just to let you know i love your youtube page and your tut. you are an amazing person and admire you. I HOPE YOU HAVE A BLESSED DAY!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Oct 15, 2008)

Wow Brit, i had no idea all this was going on. Sorta been out of the "loop" lately. I just went back & read your post... Im so sorry you've had to go through all this but i wish you all the best for a speedy recovery! Hugs & Kisses to you my friend...

On a lighter note, you look phenominal!!! One of your best looks ever!!!


----------



## mslips (Oct 15, 2008)

lovely! good luck with everything!


----------



## yodagirl (Oct 15, 2008)

You look absolutley amazing! Sooo glad to see you feeling better


----------



## nikki (Oct 15, 2008)

You look gorgeous!!!  Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## NicksWifey (Oct 15, 2008)

Thank you so much everyone!!!


----------



## kimmy (Oct 15, 2008)

you look as gorgeous and radiant as ever! <3


----------



## cutenurse2486 (Oct 16, 2008)

You are so gorgeous & so brave!!  We all love you & wish you a quick recovery!!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Oct 16, 2008)

Thats such a great color on you, this may be one of my favorite FOTDs from you. I LOVE it, you are gorgeous! Im glad you are starting to feel better


----------



## Jot (Oct 16, 2008)

You look beautiful. Big love and hugs


----------



## User49 (Oct 16, 2008)

Lovely colour on your eyes! I didn't realize you were going through all that! You look gorgeous! I hope you feel better soon! xx


----------



## koretta (Oct 16, 2008)

your eyes is fantastic!!!


----------



## joey444 (Oct 16, 2008)

You look great and I'm so glad to see you're posting FOTD's again!!

P.S.- the friend that I had mentioned in a previous post that had the same surgery, as a matter of fact this same exact time last year, is completely recovered and you can't even see her scar at all!!!!!!!!  

Glad you're back!


----------



## MrsMay (Oct 16, 2008)

Those colours look gorgeous on you Brit!

Glad to see you're feeling a bit better


----------



## User93 (Oct 16, 2008)

This is gorgeous! And you are amazing Brittney, really, you are! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You must be the hottest patient of your DR ever!


----------



## susannef (Oct 16, 2008)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Oct 16, 2008)

Glad to see you posting again, you look fantastic.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Oct 16, 2008)

This is an amazing look. Speedy recovery to u


----------



## carrotcake (Oct 16, 2008)

wow. i'm usually a lurker rather then a poster but you look stunning, i'm glad you're getting better xx


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Oct 16, 2008)

~B~E~A~U~T~I~F~U~L~!
Best Wishes in your Recovery!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You'll be in my prayers.


----------



## srl5045 (Oct 16, 2008)

Just stay positive. I have a very personal relationship with that cancer bitch, she's a cunt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oops, excuse my language. 
You look amazing.


----------



## MACaholic21 (Oct 16, 2008)

You are sooo beautiful!!!!!


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Oct 16, 2008)

You look amazing!!!
Get well soon!!!


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Oct 16, 2008)

Thx for posting this awesome FOTD....simply gawgeous


----------



## ExquizitDiva (Oct 16, 2008)

Hey I just had the same surgery and cancer diagnosis!!! I had my surgery on July 2. I'm sorry but I missed your post on this? I would have been happy to help you with it. I had to wear those steri strips what seems like forever too!!!! Where's your thread on this? I can help you out and maybe someone else who's going thru this. I just went thru the I131 radiation therapy as well. So if you need to chat about it I'm here!!!! 

BTW... another BEAUTIFUL FOTD... all of yours are always on point! And very beautiful!!


----------



## coachkitten (Oct 16, 2008)

You look gorgeous Brittney! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I especially love the eye shadow!


----------



## purrtykitty (Oct 16, 2008)

You look positively gorgeous!  I'm glad you're doing well.  I hope to see more of your beautiful face as you're feeling up to it!


----------



## versace (Oct 17, 2008)

you look sooo lovely


----------



## emeraldjewels (Oct 17, 2008)

This is a gorgeous look Britt! Glad to see you on the mend!


----------



## moonlit (Oct 17, 2008)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery!!love the makeup


----------



## lafemmenoir (Oct 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *srl5045* 

 
_Just stay positive. I have a very personal relationship with that cancer bitch, she's a cunt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oops, excuse my language. 
You look amazing._

 
That made me giggle.  You look beautiful and you ARE a survivor and I did pray for you and am happy to see you giving such a good face even though I know you were terrified.  We adore you and need you to get and remain well.  You are such a fighter


----------



## JoyC (Oct 17, 2008)

Girl~ you've got amazing features especially your eyes~  and so you really need to fix your brows to compliment them~ they are plucked way too far away in between! trust me I am not trying to be mean~ I jus think you are too beautiful to be wasted like that~


----------



## mochajavalatte (Oct 17, 2008)

So glad to see your smiling face, and BLESS YOU as you recover sweet girl. Take it easy and take care of yourself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 MUAH!


----------



## User67 (Oct 17, 2008)

You look amazing & I hope you are healed & good as new real soon!


----------



## NicksWifey (Oct 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JoyC* 

 
_Girl~ you've got amazing features especially your eyes~ and so you really need to fix your brows to compliment them~ they are plucked way too far away in between! trust me I am not trying to be mean~ I jus think you are too beautiful to be wasted like that~_

 
LOL I know what you mean, but when it comes to my brows, that's the only way I like them. I naturally have very thick brows and can't stand the thought of my the natural uni-brow I'd have if I didn't bother with them.


----------



## TDoll (Oct 17, 2008)

This is so gorgeous! You look amazing! My favorite FOTD yet


----------



## Humeira (Oct 17, 2008)

wow u are soooo pretty love u r hair ..


----------



## tinkerbelle2001 (Oct 17, 2008)

You look absolutely amazing.....your make-up is flawless and I'm sure you will recover soon!!! You are truly a beautiful lady...kisses from The Netherlands to you.....


----------



## ruthless (Oct 17, 2008)

I just wanted to say I hope you feel better soon. You look good. My best friend just had her thyroid removed last year-they found a malignant "lump". She lives out of town and I saw her last month-I completely forgot she had had surgery, her scar healed beautifully, she kept it out of the sun for a long time. Her thyroid medication also eventually came into alignment and she is doing awesome, and I am sure you will have the same results!! XoXo


----------



## chocolategoddes (Oct 17, 2008)

awwww, you look great. i love the lips!  
get well soon  <3


----------



## BehindBluEyez (Oct 18, 2008)

Gorgeous!! So glad you're doing well!


----------



## lilmags816 (Oct 19, 2008)

That look is so beautiful on you!! I hope you have a fast recovery from your surgeries


----------



## Nita67 (Oct 19, 2008)

You look absolutely beautiful!! I had the same surgury a couple of years ago. Everything will be just fine and I wish you a speedy recovery!


----------



## kariii (Oct 19, 2008)

you look gorgeous! I went to mac two days ago, and fig 1 was on my list that I gave the MAC girl at the counter and that's the only thing she forgot lol, I was so sad when I got home, I love fig 1 and I love it even more on you!


----------

